# Is San Juan still standing.



## Manatee (Aug 16, 2018)

We are considering a cruise with a stop in San Juan.  We were last there in 1992 and really enjoyed it.  How is the recovery in San Juan progressing?  I have read that the rest of the island is still hurting.


----------

